# Best cleanser and moisturizer for sensitive rosacea skin?



## makeupchick (Apr 15, 2007)

hi i have rosacea skin that gets irritated to most products. i can only use simple stuff on my face like ointments , petrolatum and other products with few ingredients i guess. im currently using johnson's head to toe baby wash for face and a hydrocortisone ointment as a moisturizer. The ointment helps get rid of the redness and rashes on my face alil but isnt the best with my dry skin plus its too oily. it feels like i have oily skin ontop of dry skin..if that made any sense.. im wondering what other cleansers and moisturizers are good for people with extreme sensitive skin. thanks for the help girls!


----------



## susanks1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Cetaphil is what my dermatologist recommended for my sensitive skin. If you want to try natural products, Sevi cosmetics is really good. I just got done using a bottle of buckthorne lotion and it was really nice.


----------



## alice_alice (Apr 15, 2007)

i think Eucerin is recommeneded for very sensitive skin. it doesn't contain any fragrance. hth


----------



## patsluv (Apr 15, 2007)

I also like Eucerin. I like the Sensitive Gentle Hydrating Cleanser. They also have a line Redness Relief that helps reduce redness on the skin.


----------



## xkatiex (Apr 15, 2007)

Eau Thermal Avene! this is the best brand and its worked for my flushing face! I use the extremely gentle cleanser, even though your ment to tissue it off I rinse it of and then I finish of with a spritz of Avene Thermal water spray... then pat my face with a cotton bud. I'm not joking I hardly flush anymore and the blotchy redness on my face has decreased by about 70%! x


----------



## Becka (Apr 16, 2007)

that really sucks, i hope you find something that works.

i have sensitive skin and have been having good luck with cetaphil.

not sure if you're using hydrocortisone under medical advice, but i got told by a doc once that overuse of hydcortisone actually thins the skin


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi,

Here's the link to our Official Rosacea Thread.

Good luck.


----------

